# grandson and his grandmother having a surrogate baby!



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://web.orange.co.uk/article/news/granny_72_having_a_baby_with_her_grandson

Just a bit too odd for me


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

OMG Ive seen it all now


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

The comments written below the article say it all!!!!


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies (Jun 17, 2007)

Ewwwwwwwwwwww and so wrong in so many ways.


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Is it wrong that I was laughing out loud when reading that?


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh noooooo !!  

Far too weird for words.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Is it April 1st!!!     

Sick sick sick!!!


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh no, no, no, no, no. It's all wrong!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Freaky or what?! Sick people! Yuk


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There was an article on This Morning ITV about genetic sexual attraction. Apparently it is very common in adopted blood relatives when they track each other down as adults.
They do not have the inhibition growing up with someone brings.
It concerns me as I am using sperm donation, and you do not know what might happen if they want to track down the genetic father in the future.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh

My

God.

Wrong

wrong

wrong


eew


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

how come they have not been prosecuted for incest?  or is grandparent/grandchild relationship omitted from the law as they never thought anyone would do it?  i think there is also a  genuine psychological condition whereby a much younger person is only ever attracted to elderly people. god bless america and its oddballs!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Theres different laws in different states,........... but its still WRONG!!!!!


----------

